# Shaking and seeing



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Can anyone help me we have a 11month old mail brilliant dog fantastic very submissive never had any problems. Ronnie was house trained from an early age but last few months acting really scared and weeing all over house. I'm sure there's no need to explain myself but we have never trained him harshly or anything like that, he is worse around my husband for a few days then he is fine again. I was worried it might be epilepsy ?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Something is wrong, vet check please. 

Our boy was stung by a bee and he behaved very submissive for a while, he would not go out back (had to go with him and potty in the park). 
I had him chase and play decoys, all the while encouraging him. Eventually he regained his confidence, took me a week or so... Boy's memory like an elephant, LOL


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd get it checked by a vet to be safe. But it sounds like something is freaking her out around the house.


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you I will ask vet


----------

